# 1 male, Baton Rouge, LA



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Edward was taken in by a friend who owns two other ratty boys. *


----------



## jberma1 (Jul 25, 2007)

hey i am moving to baton rouge and need to find homes for two of my boys. the apartment complex i'm moving into won't allow pets. i was wondering if the person you had adopt yours would possible want two more. please let me know


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Email me with the address you are moving to and I may even be able to take them.

[email protected]


----------

